

Add live video support, screen sharing and more to your iOS app for free - gozmike
http://radialpoint.github.io/ringo/

======
mfkp
Very cool - coworker worked on a similar thing for Android a while back,
should ask him to publish it.

Looking through the source, it seems like it only supports 1 frame per
second[1]? Would be nice to make it variable based on available bandwidth.

[1]:
[https://github.com/radialpoint/ringo/blob/master/Ringo/RGOSc...](https://github.com/radialpoint/ringo/blob/master/Ringo/RGOScreenCaptureThread.m#L72)

~~~
joeyspn
That is the screen sharing... 1 FPS is ok for this. The audio/video uses
OpenTok for iOS [0], so they're using WebRTC. Thing is, OpenTok is not
___unlimited_ __and you need an API key, but it is definitely an interesting
app for support.

[0]
[https://github.com/radialpoint/ringo/blob/master/Ringo/Third...](https://github.com/radialpoint/ringo/blob/master/Ringo/ThirdParty/Opentok.framework/Versions/A/Headers/Opentok.h)

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.producthunt.com/l/a3b705253e](http://www.producthunt.com/l/a3b705253e),
which points to this.

